# Renardo Sidney fightin teammate at game



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

http://worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshhH31A96Vw8h8nf680

:2worf:

Idiots


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

I was waiting on that. Renardo just Charles Hamiltond his career


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

This guy should get his own soap opera...Really he should have just gone to the D league already.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

This dude makes Cousins look like a saint. I mean for real, just fight a teammate in the stands? Kid's a huge moron.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I watched the game he played in and he looked pretty good...I can only image how he would have played with a full season under his belt What the NCAA did to Renardo is a shame...but theres a lot more he does to himself.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

SheriffKilla said:


> *I was waiting on that*. Renardo just Charles Hamiltond his career





bball2223 said:


> *This dude makes Cousins look like a saint.* I mean for real, just fight a teammate in the stands? Kid's a huge moron.


LOL for real tho..

Not surprising in the least to most of us..the kid is just a KNUCKLEHEAD. I busted out laughin when i saw this, almost like i expected it. 

That Asian family in the background didn't even flinch. :laugh:


----------

